# Squat Level Pro



## wizehop (Feb 1, 2013)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7426950.stm

*This lady should give seminars:*

*A woman has been arrested in Japan for sneaking into a man's house and living in his wardrobe without him knowing.*
Police found 58-year-old Tatsuko Horikawa living in a small storage space in the house in the southern city of Fukuoka.
The house belonged to a 57-year-old man, who had become suspicious after food disappeared from his fridge.
So he installed a surveillance system, which filmed the woman as she walked around in his absence.
On Wednesday afternoon police searched the house and found the woman in her cubby hole.
She had brought a mattress into the tiny space in the wardrobe, police said.
"She told police that she had nowhere to live," the French news agency AFP quoted a local police spokesman as saying.
"She seems to have lived there for about a year, but not all the time."

WH


----------



## landpirate (Feb 1, 2013)

That's incredible, fair play to her. But how could the guy who's house it was not notice. That's the bit puzzling me.


----------



## urbanflow (Feb 1, 2013)

hahaha... thats insane! to be honest i would probably let her just move in. hell, she made the effort to go all that way and i would have been sharing food with her for the better part of a year anyway.


----------



## landpirate (Feb 1, 2013)

urbanflow said:


> hahaha... thats insane! to be honest i would probably let her just move in. hell, she made the effort to go all that way and i would have been sharing food with her for the better part of a year anyway.


 
you've got a point actually, She must be the perfect housemate really if she was so quiet and well behaved he didn't even know she was there.


----------



## Foman (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats super rad. Should try it sometime.


----------

